# new degus



## dorothy hanks (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi, I have just bought 2 male degus at 2 years old, they keep making a very low squeezing noise. Can anyone help me with this, as to why they are making this noise. 
Thank you


----------



## Kiren (Dec 15, 2015)

I assume you mean squeaking? 
Degus are an incredibly vocal animal, and squeak when they're happy, when they're frightened, as a mating call etc etc. 
An alarm call is normally a high pitched squeak and is caused by them feeling insecure- a fast movement or even just being in a new environment. If it's an alarm call they should do it less and less as they become more confident.

But, to be honest with you, squeaking is completely normal and a low squeak is more likely to be something you'll have to learn to put up with. They're just very vocal little animals.


----------



## dorothy hanks (Mar 19, 2016)

T


Kiren said:


> I assume you mean squeaking?
> Degus are an incredibly vocal animal, and squeak when they're happy, when they're frightened, as a mating call etc etc.
> An alarm call is normally a high pitched squeak and is caused by them feeling insecure- a fast movement or even just being in a new environment. If it's an alarm call they should do it less and less as they become more confident.
> 
> But, to be honest with you, squeaking is completely normal and a low squeak is more likely to be something you'll have to learn to put up with. They're just very vocal little animals.


Thank you for this, yes is a very low pitch squeak. And they do it quite often, I was just wanting to know that their ok. They seem happy, very energetic and playful. They are sniffing my hand but will not come to me yet. But that will happen with time. I have just changed to room around and took all wires off the floor so they can cone out of the cage. I am really happy with them and can't wait to be bonded with them. They are both males but chase seems to dominate blaze. Is this normal. Thank you for you quick response to this. I know they are diabetic, but is there any food that they do really enjoy to eat?


----------



## Kiren (Dec 15, 2015)

It's good to hear they're settling in well, they're such lovely animals. I'm sure they'll bond to you soon as they do love human company.
It is common for one to be much more dominant than the other, but as long as this doesn't result in fighting or one receiving less food/resources than the other, it's usually not too much of an issue.

Other than their hay and pellets, they can have fresh veggies every now and then. Things like broccoli, Spring greens, dandelion greens and other green veggies are normally safe. It's worth having a quick google before feeding them anything new to check it's safe, and then introducing it slowly so you don't cause stomach . Your local pet store should carry some suitable treats but of course check they're suitable for degus.


----------

